# 8ft 200G Revamp Coming Soon!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my addiction has taken the best of me. Of course this all depends if I sell a certain someone. But in the case that this actually happens, I want to be ready for a re-model. I have a plan, but I what I really want to know is some of your suggestions. What would you do with 8x2 tank? I will be adding more sand soon thanks to Elle! ..and so far that's my only addition. 

-ben


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I want to see my current setup... but with a planted island in the middle that extra 2 feet would be pretty cool for that

let me know if you need a hand with the acrylic dividers


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I just might mike, I don't know if this has ever been done before. But I can guarantee one thing, no more fake plants. I'm sick of them. Lol. I don't have any knowledge in plants. What are some nice, Long leaf plants? And can they grow through sand?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

gonna be tough to grow anything in sand... probably an aponageton species would be nice, aponageton crispus is long broad leaves... 

but the sand is your tough point. I've never tried it. You could try root tabs, i used it with bulk gravel before and it allowed the plants to grow quite well... the sand is much more fine than my old gravel so i jsut don't know how it would react. 

The easiest thing is to use plants like Java fern and annubias that dont gain nutrients from the soil, everything is absorbed from the water table through the leaves. 

Im far from an expert on this stuff man, maybe put up a post in the planted section and see what response you get.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm, ya maybe I'm better off with plants that absorb nutrients from the water. Ive also seen plants growing off driftwood. What species is that ? If you know..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

do big frontosa tank our something


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

usually those are anubias or java fern... there are more, but those are definitely the most common

heres an example of JAVA FERN attached to drift wood in my old tank


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Fronts can be skittish at times i thought. Or maybe it's the ones I've only seen.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow the possibilities.... You could do huge planted, biotope, cichlids, rays... Wow. When I need to stick to a certain plan with a tank, I write down a list of my absolute favourite fish, and then figure out what I can keep together and where. It's my preventative measure against MTS. Maybe try ranking what you want?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> ...... Of course this all depends *if I sell a certain someone.* ......
> 
> -ben


*WHAT * You're selling Lisa? If this is a "for sale" posting you KNOW you have to show a price 

I think it will be a VERY long time before I stop kicking myself for not buying your tank. Man that would have been so perfect for my wild discus, but it was just too much tank for me unfortunately but it sure was a beauty.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

8 x 2... put a dozen or so wild discus in there.
Then around 200 x 3 types of tetra, 100 x type of corys, and some oddballs


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking 200 neons , about a 12 clown loaches , and 12 rams of some sort. But maybe discus would be nice.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> *WHAT * You're selling Lisa? If this is a "for sale" posting you KNOW you have to show a price
> 
> I think it will be a VERY long time before I stop kicking myself for not buying your tank. Man that would have been so perfect for my wild discus, but it was just too much tank for me unfortunately but it sure was a beauty.


That's too funny, I'd never ever in billion yrs would I sell my hunny. Lol. The tank is to nice to sell thus why I closed the thread. It's going to look soon cool when we are done.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> 8 x 2... put a dozen or so wild discus in there.
> Then around 200 x 3 types of tetra, 100 x type of corys, and some oddballs


Every big tank you say lots of tetra


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

beN said:


> I'm thinking 200 neons , about a 12 clown loaches , and 12 rams of some sort. But maybe discus would be nice.


8' tank more loaches!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I vote for a killer planted DISCUS TANK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I got a 8x2 200 gallon saltwater setup. Its awesome. But costly. If yours is going to be a FW setup I would go with a frontosa tank. Would look awesome with some big fish in there.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm soo many good choices!!!!! I'm pretty much done with monster fish. They are such a pain at times. So it will be smaller fish. Do all community fish get along with each other? The reason I ask is I don't really want to have nipped tails all the time. ...and YES I will be needing more then a dozen loaches I think. How many so you all think?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

1000 cardinals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder how much that would cost!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bulk discount!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> ...and YES I will be needing more then a dozen loaches I think. How many so you all think?


How about *THIS *many?????


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

^ imagine what THAT costs ^


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> ^ imagine what THAT costs ^


Yeah, but it would be sooooooooooo *AWESOME *:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe Charles will sponsor a 1000 cardinals so that we finally get to see what it would look like


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

fishman21 now thats what im talkin about


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So after seeing perry's amazing tank, I'm starting to think I'd like to do an aggressive cichlid tank. Thing is, that most of them that I like , will grow to large for my tank. Unless I find all babies, that way I can enjoy it longer. Such a tuff decision ahead...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what about discus? how many of those suckers could I pack into a 8 Foot tank.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

A couple dozen easily.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

really eh, it sure is getting my attention..i think it would like completely insane!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here Ben just vision this:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hahaha just found the like button!


----------

